# Jon Brockman shows off his arsenal of trick shots



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

That's how it's done.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

he has a future as an nba mascot if he can also do cartwheels and stand on his head.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Does it piss you guys off as Bucks fans that he's doing things like this instead of working on his game? Or you enjoy it for its entertainment? Just wondering.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Basel said:


> Does it piss you guys off as Bucks fans that he's doing things like this instead of working on his game? Or you enjoy it for its entertainment? Just wondering.


Do you work 24 hours a day? The guy is allowed to have a little bit of fun, he isnt a machine


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Basel said:


> Does it piss you guys off as Bucks fans that he's doing things like this instead of working on his game? Or you enjoy it for its entertainment? Just wondering.


What roux said. 

Still, this has been one of the more entertaining things that our team has had to offer this year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> Do you work 24 hours a day? The guy is allowed to have a little bit of fun, he isnt a machine


Haha, no I know that. I wouldn't have a problem with it, either, if it was a Laker doing it. Was just wondering what you guys thought is all. :cheers:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> Do you work 24 hours a day? The guy is allowed to have a little bit of fun, he isnt a machine


Even machines have playtime


----------

